
Ask HN: How HN helps you? - xcoding
I have been reading HN threads for ideas related to technologies and web apps for quite long .<p>I just want to know how it helps you.
======
kevinsimper
It helps me know what is popular and what is happening in the industri, it
doesn't really help me day-to-day, but once in a while I know I read something
on HN that is useful in the situation I am in. I also really like "Ask HN" and
"Shown HN" :D

